# Best way to cut straight lines w/o paper cutter?



## TheOtherVillainess

I didn't realize how sucky I cut straight lines until I started this scrapping project. I've asked DH to get me a paper cutter for Valentine's Day (which is also our 6 year anniversary   ). But I don't want to wait until then to finish the layouts I've been doing. So what's the best way to cut a straight line w/o a paper cutter?

HELP!

TOV


----------



## TN Traveler

I know EXACTLY what you are talking about -- I can't cut a straight line either!  BUT I have found a way that helps....I measure everything and mark it w/a pencil and then cut that way.  For example if I want to put a border or mat a picture, I'll lay the cropped picture on the paper I want to be the mat, then mark 1/8 " around the picture by making a pencil mark on all corners and about half way between on all 4 sides.  Then I'll lay my ruler down and connect the lines and cut along the lines.  This usually works for me altho I still use my cutter faithfully.  GOOD LUCK!
Karen  aka TN Traveler


----------



## Stephres

I used a ruler and an exacto knife before I bought a paper trimmer. If you are careful you will get straight lines every time.


----------



## T16GEM

Stephres said:
			
		

> I used a ruler and an exacto knife before I bought a paper trimmer. If you are careful you will get straight lines every time.




This is my preferred method too.  Just make sure that you use a suitable board to score on otherwise you will end up cutting your table!


----------



## Stephres

Yes, I have a couple of scratches in my dining room table!


----------



## WDW*3

Hi everyone,

For cutting paper and photos, Creative Memories has terrific items.  They sell an awesome personal trimmer for photos and smaller sheets of paper and a 12 inch pattern with cutting blades and cutting mat that have changed the way I scrap!!!  If anyone is interested in learning more, let me know.


----------



## JudithM

WDW*3 said:
			
		

> For cutting paper and photos, Creative Memories has terrific items.  They sell an awesome personal trimmer for photos and smaller sheets of paper and a 12 inch pattern with cutting blades and cutting mat.



I use the personal trimmer, for small items.  Before I bought a 12" trimmer, I used to use the CM 12" pattern with the blades.  I love my 12" trimmer though!


----------



## Pammy jo

Do you have an exacto knife?  Line a ruler up where you want to cut, hold it down firmly and use the exacto knife to cut along the edges.


----------



## QuiltTeddy

I'm not a scrapper, but a quilter.  You could probably also invest in a rotary blade and mat.


----------



## scrapperjill

But if your going to invest in a rotry blade and matt you'd be better off investing in a 12" paper trimmer.  I have the plan old fiskers 12" and love it.  I don't think they cost all that much either.  I just got the new fiskers 12"...and for some reason it has a catch in it...about the last 1/2 inch just becomes REAL sticky.  I'm thinking I'm going to have to take it back.


----------

